# Plastic glass tracks to melamine



## Licespray (May 25, 2021)

How do you attach these to melamine? Links with products if possible would be great.









Cowdroy 1800mm White Plastic Sliding Door Track


Find Cowdroy 1800mm White Plastic Sliding Door Track at Bunnings. Visit your local store for the widest range of products.




www.bunnings.com.au


----------



## Herpetology (May 25, 2021)

Ive used 2 seperate methods

- Hammer and nails 1 on each end and 1 in middle, just make sure its flush

- Super glue , may need changing every couple years when it starts peeling away from the wood


----------



## Licespray (May 25, 2021)

How about epoxy? Use it all the time on fossils and holds heavy weights pretty darn good. I’ll give it a go.


----------



## Harpo (May 26, 2021)

I used 'Liquid Nails' it's at Bunnings.


----------



## Sdaji (May 26, 2021)

Builder's adhesive (eg Liquid Nails). I use other brands because they're cheaper, but they all work really well for this job. I've never had it fail even in enclosures around 20 years old (the enclosures fall apart and are decomissioned before the adhesive fails).


----------



## Harpo (May 26, 2021)

I should have added:

I used "G" clamps and a plank of wood to push it down evenly ?.

I hope mine last as long as @Sdaji 's did - nice to know mate.


----------



## Sdaji (May 26, 2021)

Harpo said:


> I should have added:
> 
> I used "G" clamps and a plank of wood to push it down evenly ?.
> 
> I hope mine last as long as @Sdaji 's did - nice to know mate.



I made my first melamine enclosures with plastic glass tracks in the 90s, and the last of them went on to a bonfire in the mid 2010s, melamine worse for wear, but with the tracks still attached (yeah, I guess I burned some plastic). Some of the others didn't last as long, but it wasn't the tracks which failed. I think a couple of the smaller ones I made are actually still in use (I sold them around 8-10 years ago). For various reasons I found the smaller enclosures tended to last longer, and after around 15-20 years they were still in great condition, but these days I wouldn't use any small wooden enclosures (I'd use tubs), and I'll likely never use melamine for anything again.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> I made my first melamine enclosures with plastic glass tracks in the 90s, and the last of them went on to a bonfire in the mid 2010s, melamine worse for wear, but with the tracks still attached (yeah, I guess I burned some plastic). Some of the others didn't last as long, but it wasn't the tracks which failed. I think a couple of the smaller ones I made are actually still in use (I sold them around 8-10 years ago). For various reasons I found the smaller enclosures tended to last longer, and after around 15-20 years they were still in great condition, but these days I wouldn't use any small wooden enclosures (I'd use tubs), and I'll likely never use melamine for anything again.


Hey Sdaji...


I might as well randomly like one of your posts ?


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 3, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Hey Sdaji...
> View attachment 331221
> 
> I might as well randomly like one of your posts ?


Hahaha!!! Brilliant! Thank you!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Hahaha!!! Brilliant! Thank you!


2000 likes. A title you deserve. Don't stop there though. Go for 3000!
[automerge]1622715049[/automerge]
Only 970 likes left ?


----------

